# New Rv Mod Site



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Came across a website: Cool mod site!!!! http://www.modmyrv.com/


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Great site! The videos are nice too!

The 5th weel hitching video would be great for anyone who has been asking those questions recently!


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for this posting

I was familiar with the sister site , which also prompted my earlier 5th wheel questions. seems I was not the only one questioning Fords claims when it comes to towing.

Ford Half ton truck claims

Article Here - Good read


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this post earlier. Great site! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the mod site. I would really like to change my current holding tank monitor idiot lights. I am never sure how much is actually in those tanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BAM!! Just added that bad boy to my Favorites.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good site ! Thanks!


----------

